# Utility Mess



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

And you thought you were having a bad day? :laughing:

Notice the 6" gas being pulled in by an HDD in the bottom of the last pick. 

Just saw this driving by and had to grab a pic. Glad it's not my excavation.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> And you thought you were having a bad day? :laughing:
> 
> Notice the 6" gas being pulled in by an HDD in the bottom of the last pick.
> 
> Just saw this driving by and had to grab a pic. Glad it's not my excavation.


I think they need to directional bore a few more things through there... :laughing:


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Wow, that will make your insurance company cringe. Dig carefully my friend


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

It would be amazing if no one's electricity, cable, telephone, gas, internet or water lines were cut and temporarily put out of service.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Cajunhiker said:


> It would be amazing if no one's electricity, cable, telephone, gas, internet or water lines were cut and temporarily put out of service.


Three of the communication lines have fresh repairs as does the gas line. It looks like it was a very expensive hole.


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

Looks like everyone and their mom had a crack at that ditch


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

in the military we had a broken water line that was like this .. hand dig everything .. there was two power lines three communication lines ( and one of which was a red phone direct line to the war machine communication line so cant phuck that one up EVER ) a fuel line for the jet fuel .. a gas line and sewer and water .. it looked similar to this but messy ... i am so gladd i was sick that week lol


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

So in guam we had alot of buried utilities(in military) which we always hit even though we got dig alert to come out. We took before pictures with a tape measure to show how off the locates were. Public works had an outside contractor to fix the broken utilities. After the 5th break, a little undercover investigation came out and you guessed it.......the locate guy and the owner of the utility shop were brothers.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

that looks like a goot time ..lots of hand digging..

 because of the pipes everywhere...

I bet the ground is harder than concrete


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

get a hydro excavator. its money well spent. :yes:


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> get a hydro excavator. its money well spent. :yes:


I see that done with the vactor I sub a lot. Seems a lot slower than an experienced mini operator but works wonders around utilities. 

I did a locate job recently where we were hired to locate all the homes laterals for about two blocks. A large excavating company was replacing the 100 year old storm/sanitary system in the area with separate dedicated lines. 

Every time I would paint a lateral on the ground the vactor would suck up an 8ft deep by 2 ft wide whole to confirm the mark.


----------

